# Vanguard veterans vs land speeders



## Ultra Marine Fan 1980 (Jul 22, 2011)

Wich fast attack choice would you guys go with?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Land Speeders all the way, better armor, weapons, and points cost.


----------



## Ultra Marine Fan 1980 (Jul 22, 2011)

scscofield said:


> Land Speeders all the way, better armor, weapons, and points cost.


How about sternguard vs a dreadnaught?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Uhhh, that one is really dependent on what else is in your army, how many points, ect ect. Both are good choices depending on what and how they are used.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Sternguard, cause I love them :grin:

Seriously now, it really depends on the rest of your army and what role your trying to fill in your army


----------



## arlins (Sep 8, 2010)

Land speeders over Vanguard 

sternguard are great , not overfond of dreads BUT dep on your list as has been mentioned


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Generally, Land Speeders are better for the Vanilla Marine Codex, but it depends a lot on your army concept, size of the game being played, what the rest of your list contains and so on. We'll need more information to say with absolute certainty, but it's generally a safe bet to go with Land Speeders, either with multi-meltas or heavy bolters and typhoon missile launchers. One has the benefit of being an extremely cheap and reliable anti-tank platform while the other is highly flexible as it can engage any target with at least some chance of causing appreciable damage.


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

land speeders all they way.
and i prefer dreadnaughts, mostly cuase most of my army is infantry and it does needy heavies at this point


----------



## Ultra Marine Fan 1980 (Jul 22, 2011)

Katie Drake said:


> Generally, Land Speeders are better for the Vanilla Marine Codex, but it depends a lot on your army concept, size of the game being played, what the rest of your list contains and so on. We'll need more information to say with absolute certainty, but it's generally a safe bet to go with Land Speeders, either with multi-meltas or heavy bolters and typhoon missile launchers. One has the benefit of being an extremely cheap and reliable anti-tank platform while the other is highly flexible as it can engage any target with at least some chance of causing appreciable damage.


The points cost i want is an 1850 pt army i can take a few things out and then play a 1500 pt game with. I want a really well rounded army that's shooty but when it comes down to it, it can do some damage in assaults as well.


----------



## Ultra Marine Fan 1980 (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh, and btw I wanna use Captain Sacarius that's the theme I wanna base my army around. I read the Assault on Black Reach novel and some of the stuff about him in the codex. My conclusion is that he's one bad man.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Ultra Marine Fan 1980 said:


> Oh, and btw I wanna use Captain Sacarius that's the theme I wanna base my army around. I read the Assault on Black Reach novel and some of the stuff about him in the codex. My conclusion is that he's one bad man.


In tabletop he's pretty bad. A standard Captain with Relic Blade, Artificer Armour and a Combi-Melta will serve you more ably. 

Sicarius' FNP rarely comes into use due to the accessibility of Command Squads, and you'll rarely need his ability to dole out buffs. Libbies can do that too, but are actually useful. Counter-Attack and Scout are just bad, with Tank Hunters and Infiltrate being... all right. Rites of Battle is ok, but not worth the points. Plasma Pistol and Power Sword? Well that's the killer. Not literally, because it doesn't actually kill things. That's the point.

Midnight


----------



## Ultra Marine Fan 1980 (Jul 22, 2011)

scscofield said:


> Uhhh, that one is really dependent on what else is in your army, how many points, ect ect. Both are good choices depending on what and how they are used.


I want to run an 1850 point army that i can take a few units from and still have a 1500 point competitive army. As far as dreads go, i want a ven dread or an iron clad dread with cf. Or a ven dread with LC/RL. I have a reg dread w/ mm and pf right now that came in AOBR. As far as type of army goes, I want a well rounded one that's good in assault or shooting. And i wanna fit a LR, Vindicator, and a Pred in. That's it.


----------



## cranvill (Jul 20, 2008)

id always go with speeders no matter how big your army is, i have 3 in my army two fitted with meltras for takeing out armour or hard to kill units and one with a assult cannon and heavy bolter.

Jusr be carefull were you place them cose with weak armour bolters can bring them down.


----------

